# Help me choose the best option for my vaping profile



## Raslin (18/12/14)

Hi Folks, so i need to choose a tank for myself as a xmas present. as usual i am overloaded with info and options. Please help me based on the profile that i am listing not on brand loyalty or RBA vs Clearo preferences.

I want really good flavour in a tank, not to interested in throat hit or cloud production flavour is my thing. I have the following mods, a MVP and a istick.

I have the following tanks and while happy with them, i suspect i could get better flavour from other tanks. Evod2's, mPT3's and a MoW.

I have never rebuilt a coil but am willing to learn, so the real question is do i buy a Aspire mini or a kayfun or lemo drop or Aqua

Is the kayfun really that much better than the Aspire when it comes to flavour? I like a tight vape so don't like to much airflow or whistling.

your help is greatly appreciated as always.


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

For me the Mini Aspire Nautilus gives awesome flavour, dare I say on par with RTAs, but not with RDAs. And it is a perfect fit on the iStick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

The kayfun and lemo are good on flavour and also a step into rebuildables. Out if those 2 I enjoy the lemo a lot more.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (18/12/14)

yup +1 on the mAN , my first tank as well and the flavour is excellent , and if you want to go into rebuilding the Lemo is your best choice IMO 

Lemo Drop would look the tits on that iStick


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

I too am a flavour junkie. I believe if it wasn't for flavour I would not still be vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/12/14)

IMHO

I am not too sure what your juice consumption will be like but I would suggest either going with the Kayfun or Russian.

Why I like the kayfun/russian are because:
1) it really does give great flavour
2) You can get a nano kit for it so you always have the option of switching between 4.5mls and 2mls
3) Since you prefer tighter draws i would choose the kayfun/Russian over the Lemo

If you are ok with airier draws then I would definitely say go for the lemo otherwise go with the kayfun/russian

between the kayfun and russians I would choose one of the two:
Kayfun 3.1 ES or the Russian 91%

If you dont mind the height I would go with the Kayfun 3.1 over the Russian as a first RTA because it is slightly more forgiving than the Russian in that the 3.1 ES has a catch cup so leaking possibility is drastically decreased.

If you want a convenient pop and go atty then I agree with @Andre, go with the Aspire Mini Nautilus

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Humbolt (18/12/14)

+2 on the mAN. My 3rd tank and it knocked my socks off when I first tried it.


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/12/14)

My first rebuildable tank was the kayfun lite and I really didn't have a good experience with it. It's a mission to fill, it leaks and it gurgles. The new kayfun is out now and looks like they've fixed all those problems, but I would still wait for a couple more reviews and see what people say. I started off with the nautilus mini and I still use it on occasion and it pairs really well with the istick, I've actually just bought that exact combo for my sister for a Christmas prezzie. I would highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (18/12/14)

+ 3 on the nauti mini... great flavour, options of different draws, nice and small holes for better flavour.
If you are a man constantly on the go the nautilus is perfect for you, requires minimal maintenance(cleaning etc)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (18/12/14)

It has to be the Aspire Nautilus Mini for me as well. I just bought my second one as both the flavour and vapour production is fantastic. I enjoy the occasional coil building, but prefer the ease of everything being done for me. Just a note on the size of the juice tank. I prefer smaller tanks as I can then change the juice more often. If I vape the same juice for too long then the flavour disappears completely. About 5 - 10 draws on the new juice and the old juice taste is almost gone. To fill a tank 3 times in a day is not the end of the world for me. I've only had the Protank III and Protank III Minis and this Nautilus beats it by a mile. I know some guys are getting wonderful results on their Protanks when they build their own coils, but I struggle to build a good coil. I always end up with leaks, bad draws or very little taste. 
I use one Nautilus Mini on a MVP that goes up to 11W. I find that 9-10W is great for me. I use the other one on a Tesla Electronic mod. That one goes up to 15W, but I find that over 12W the vapour production and taste goes down. The nice thing about the Tesla is the fact that it uses 18650 batteries and I have 4 of those. Going camping in Namibia in a few days and that gives me 4 days of vaping pleasure without a charge. Add the MVP and I am sorted for 5 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (18/12/14)

Great stuff folks. Going with the nautilus mini. Thanks for the advice and guidance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

Raslin said:


> Great stuff folks. Going with the nautilus mini. Thanks for the advice and guidance.



Excellent choice. very good tank and works awesome with the MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (18/12/14)

Well I really hope the nauti is as good as you guys say it is. I am really excited and can't wait for a flavour explosion


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Hey @Raslin, did you get the Nautilus Mini ?
How did you find the flavour?


----------



## Raslin (29/12/14)

Hi @Silver. Nope put it on the xmas list. The kids brought me a ileaf epipe v2 instead. So I will probably buy it next month.

I like the feel of the pipe, but a mediocre vape. Very muted flavour but nice and cool vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

